

Collected Quotes of DPR, Founder of The Silk Road and Radical Libertarian - mdelias
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/04/29/collected-quotations-of-the-dread-pirate-roberts-founder-of-the-drug-site-silk-road-and-radical-libertarian/

======
mr_spothawk
You're a boss!

